# low AMH - time to give up?



## ElsBelle

I have been waiting for my FSH to go down to be accepted for IVF. Two months ago it finally went down to 9.8 but tx would have coincided with my wedding, so I left it. Have just been back to my clinic for blood test; they no longer measure FSH but do AMH test instead. Got the result today: it's 2.8 which is 'low' bordering on the 'very low' category. Now clinic are saying they need to decide whether to allow me for IVF or not. - Personally, I think all AMH test has done is confirmed what I knew already, i.e. I'm old and chances aren't great. What do you think? Anybody out there who conceived under similar circumstances??

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear ElsBelle

I'm not an expert, and didn't ever get an AMH test done.  My FSH was about 7.6, from memory.  However, on my third IVF cycle, we were quoted odds of success of only a few percent because of my age (42 then) and my history.  We were extremely lucky and got a BFP and a lovely wee girl as a result of that cycle.

As you say, test results (and success stats) probably only tell you what you already know. My view is that your clinic can work out your chances and that you  do need to take their stats on board.  However, if you are realistic about your chances , willing/able to face the emotional rollercoaster and wanting to go ahead nonetheless, I think that it should be your choice, not the clinic's.  In our case, our chances of a success with IVF were extremely low, but our chances of having a baby without IVF were probably even lower so the tx route seemed worth trying. You're unlikely to win the lottery if you haven't bought a ticket, if you know what I mean. 

Good luck!

PS: congratulations on your wedding.  Wishing you have a long and happy life together.

Ellie


----------



## ElsBelle

Thanks for that, Ellie. I will buy the ticket given half a chance and the herbalist that we're seeing seems to think we're still in with a chance - that's all I need to know at this stage. 

Here's hoping that we'll have a family, too, soon.

xElena.


----------



## Camellia

Hi Elena,

My FSH has always been excellent and I was told my body was very young for its actual age.  However, I then got a shock when I had AMH tested (which they say is a better measure of ovarian reserve).  It was 1.5 so quite a bit lower than yours, and I was told that the FSH results could have been completely inaccurate.  On my first cycle, the drugs and/ or dose didn't work for me, but on my second cycle, I got 11 eggs, 7 were injected and 6 fertilised normally.  So in my experience you do have a good chance!  Best of luck!

Cam x


----------



## anna the third

running - there are two scales where one has normal between 2.2 and 6.8 and the other is a multiple of 7.14 ie 15 to 45

you need to know which scale your clinic is referring to!


----------



## daisyg

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to remind everyone that FSH levels measured without E2 are pretty meaningless.  It is the combination of the two measurements that give you meaningful information.  If your E2 is above about 200 then it will falsely suppress your FSH making it appear lower than it really is.  Just wanted to put this info. out there.

Also, as you know, age is the biggest indicator over FSH.  FSH does not give any info. about the quality of your eggs only that you may or may not be more resistant to fertility stimiulation e.g.  Obviously, over 40 more eggs are likely to be aneuploid and that is an issue.  However, as has been demonstrated on this thread, FSH fluctuates and many women have got pg on a lower FSH cycle even when they have measured a higher FSH on previous cycles.  

The other important factor is antral follie count as this can give good info. on how you may respond on any given cycle.  However, once again it gives no. info on the chromosomal normality of any eggs produced.

That said, high FSH and E2 plus age is not the best combo, but not impossible.  Statistically though, more women over 42 plus are likely to get pg via natural conception than ivf/iui sadly (as long as they or their partner do not have any other issues).  

But it is worth a cycle to see how you respond.

Daisy
xx


----------



## ElsBelle

This turned into quite a lively little discussion, didn't it? Thanks to all who have responded. Just to you know that despite having low AMH the clinic have given the go ahead for IVF on the co-flare protocol (short). So I'm obvioulsy over the moon!! I know chances are low but all we wanted is a chance and we got it, so there.

Yours excitely, ElsBelle.


----------

